# Modified Queen Excluder



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I use my friends power shear. It cut 3/8 plate steel all day long. I trim them as I want.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Do you mean a vertical excluder creating multiple chambers within the box? I'm having difficulties understanding what it is you mean.


----------



## scituatema (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.basaricilik.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=256


I guess this is what he means.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Michael Palmer said:


> Do you mean a vertical excluder creating multiple chambers within the box? I'm having difficulties understanding what it is you mean.


Yes that is what I was thinking of.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

scituatema said:


> http://www.basaricilik.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=256 I guess this is what he means.


Exactly the concept I was thinking of. Would rather a wire one. Does anyone have a link to a DIY one? Or a metal one that someone offers.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What is the purpose to use this cage for?

Maybe you can build one yourself. Do you have a plastic
queen excluder? I'm thinking to use hard glue or silicone to
make the 2 large sides. Then cut some 3/8" sticks to build
a box to put the frames into. Finally, to cut some #8 wire mesh
window screen to cover the narrow sides, top to bottom surrounding
it 360°. Either velcro or staple the wire mesh onto the sticks to secure the cage.
What do you think?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Been looking at some sites where folks are using 3 frame excluders to keep the queen restricted while trying to raise queen cells. Either to ensure you know how old the eggs are or to start queen cells in the other side of the hive. 

I was thinking of something like what you are suggesting. Just would be nice if someone had plans or decent pictures. 

Thanks


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Isn't there a wire mesh size that allows workers through and queens can't fit. You could bend it to any shape.
Also I have seen videos of folks that use 3 frames at one end of a box that they keep the Queen in so they can restrict where she lays so they can graft times correct. It seems a standard 10 frame excluder is just the right size to go down the third frame snd under the 3 frames. Not certain how they bend it other than brute force.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Just build a queen castle and instead of a divider board, use an excluder on one end or two excluders in the centers. Top it with luan. And use solid bottom.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Is this the type of box you are thinking of? It is a ten frame box, divided by a vertical queen excluder into two compartments, the queen gets three combs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UycH2CR-YoI

To build one, just take a ten frame box, set it so the front panel of the box is down on your table, and cut a groove into that panel with a hand saw. Do the same to the back panel. Now take a queen excluder and cut it to size that it fits into the groove with bolt cutters or an angle grinder with cutter blade on it, and slide the resized queen excluder into the groove. Or, you can bend the excluder to go across the bottom of the box as well, as per the instructions in this next link... second pic down...

http://www.beesource.com/resources/...queen-cells-without-grafting-cut-cell-method/


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ray - Exactly what I was talking about. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

I just cut good quality plywood like a follower board, so there are no gaps. Make two of them.

Then cut a plastic queen excluder in half. One piece for each board.

Then in the plywood boards cut a rectangle in the middle so that there is about an inch border to staple the plastic queen excluder onto it.

Has worked fine for me. (But the thinner plastic ones can bow a bit in the heat.)


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So using the #8 window screen mesh to cover the bottom of the hive box at one section and then
put the 2 excluder follower boards onto the wire mesh can make a 3 frame space for the queen to lay. I like
the idea of using the excluder boards. Either way have to sacrifice a QE. Plastic is the cheap way to go or use
the metal one for a longer lasting one. A grinder will help to cut the metal bars faster too. Better make precise measurement
before cutting the metal QE. It's very simple. Can you do it this way?


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, should be fine to use a metal excluder, or the hard plastic ones.
Mesh, or another excluder under the box will also work

I would just use longer staples so that they can be folded over on the back side of the board.

The bees propolize it and glue it on eventually anyway.

Using the excluder boards means they can be put in any location.


----------



## NW_Mark (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?249478-Raising-Queen-Cells-Without-Grafting/page6


Post 118 by Oldtimer... ran across the in a search on something else today


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

We've always referred to those as a timing box.
We cut the metal queen excluders with a pair of bolt cutters.


----------

